# ED + PCD Service Question



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

I am getting an 08M3 and doing both ED and PCD on July. I think I will clocked around 1000 miles in Europe and will still be adding an additional 500 miles from PCD (SC) to home (OH). What will happen to the initial 1200 miles service. Will I get it before driving back home from either VPC or PCD, or after I reached home in Ohio? :dunno:


----------



## StarrDlux (May 18, 2008)

the topic made me laff 

sounds like some serious penis issues


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

valeram said:


> I am getting an 08M3 and doing both ED and PCD on July. I think I will clocked around 1000 miles in Europe and will still be adding an additional 500 miles from PCD (SC) to home (OH). What will happen to the initial 1200 miles service. Will I get it before driving back home from either VPC or PCD, or after I reached home in Ohio? :dunno:


The 1200 mile service shouldn't be performed until you reach 1200 miles. Personally we have never had an M come through for re-delivery with 1200 miles on the vehicle. My guess would be if you indeed did end up with 1200 miles in Europe, then the service would be performed prior to PCD. If not then you'll need to schedule the service when you get home. going 200 -300 miles I don't think will matter. However if you don't want to go over with the mileage, I would drive 200 more miles in Europe.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

valeram said:


> I am getting an 08M3 and doing both ED and PCD on July. I think I will clocked around 1000 miles in Europe and will still be adding an additional 500 miles from PCD (SC) to home (OH). What will happen to the initial 1200 miles service. Will I get it before driving back home from either VPC or PCD, or after I reached home in Ohio? :dunno:


You can always stop at any BMW dealer between SC and Ohio to get the service done. When you drop off the car for redelivery, you'll know the miles and can more accurately determine where you'll be when you hit 1200 miles. Or, if you hit 1200 in Germany, have it done there.


----------



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the constructive advice but for the other guy:



StarrDlux said:


> the topic made me laff
> 
> sounds like some serious penis issues


Grow up. :thumbdwn: It shows your maturity level.


----------



## stovesax08 (May 3, 2008)

I have a related question-I just finished taking european delivery of a 135i and ended up puting 1500 miles on it and am planning on taking PCD redelivery. perhaps I should have gotten it taken care of in germany, but since I didn't, what will become of this service, will it be performed as a matter of course by BMW personnel somewhere between the ED drop-off and PCD, or will I need to arrange to have it taken care of in South Carolina-I have quite a long drive home to Colorado, so I'm thinking it would be best to take care of it before that, any opinions or helpful advice?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

stovesax08 said:


> I have a related question-I just finished taking european delivery of a 135i and ended up puting 1500 miles on it and am planning on taking PCD redelivery. perhaps I should have gotten it taken care of in germany, but since I didn't, what will become of this service, will it be performed as a matter of course by BMW personnel somewhere between the ED drop-off and PCD, or will I need to arrange to have it taken care of in South Carolina-I have quite a long drive home to Colorado, so I'm thinking it would be best to take care of it before that, any opinions or helpful advice?


No 1200 mile service required on the 1 series. It only applies to M vehicles.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

stovesax08 said:


> I... and ended up puting 1500 miles on it and am planning on taking PCD redelivery. perhaps I should have gotten it taken care of in germany, but since I didn't, what will become of this service...


I have never heard of that on a non-///M cars... Why do you think your car needs to be serviced??!!


----------



## stovesax08 (May 3, 2008)

Just misinformed I guess...a lot of talk about post break-in service changes


----------



## Jack in St Pete (May 26, 2008)

I would DEFINITELY have the oil/filter changed at 1500 miles, so you could schedule that at the local (South Carolina) BMW dealer before heading west. (If you wonder why, just look at the BMW service recs & intervals before they began paying for service...)

Have a great trip back home. That's a great ride!

Jack


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Something interesting*

I clocked over 1456 miles on my M3 in Europe and did redelivery at PCD last Friday 7/1/2011 and return home a day ago.

Today, I scheduled a 1200 miles service on my car and bring it to my local dealer, they pull up the computer and said it was done. Center ID 21617 - 85990088MP 1200 MI Serv - M5, Z8 S54B32 M3

and the Repair day is 3 days before my PCD delivery last week on 6/27/2011.

I guess the performance center did have the service done to my surpise. Luckly I didn't scramble to schedule my service on my drive home down to Florida as I have 2400 on my car after the drive home.

Anyone can confirm...


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

wmo168 said:


> I clocked over 1456 miles on my M3 in Europe and did redelivery at PCD last Friday 7/1/2011 and return home a day ago.
> 
> Today, I scheduled a 1200 miles service on my car and bring it to my local dealer, they pull up the computer and said it was done. Center ID 21617 - 85990088MP 1200 MI Serv - M5, Z8 S54B32 M3
> 
> ...


It was done here before your re-delivery. If the vehicle arrives stating it's time for the 1200 mile service, they can go ahead and perform that service.

If your vehicle arrives and there is noly 1000 miles on the car and the service indicator is stating 200 miles to service, they cannot perform the service prior to re-delivery. You would have to arrange to have it performed on the drive home or at your local center.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## Jeeter (Oct 7, 2004)

I-Won-Today said:


> It was done here before your re-delivery. If the vehicle arrives stating it's time for the 1200 mile service, they can go ahead and perform that service.
> 
> If your vehicle arrives and there is noly 1000 miles on the car and the service indicator is stating 200 miles to service, they cannot perform the service prior to re-delivery. You would have to arrange to have it performed on the drive home or at your local center.
> 
> Hope that helps :thumbup:


I just turned in my ED M3 convertible with exactly 1201 miles. Hopefully this will have triggered the service indicator. It would be awesome to not have to stop enroute or arrange a day after I get it home.

Also, I want to use a windscreen on my drive home from SC. Can I get one there or can I buy one and have it shipped down? I suppose I could bring it with me on the plane but it is pretty big to carry on.

Oh, I have have a second question. Do you guys use X3s or X5s for the off-road course? I have a 528i that I have to turn in at the end of the year and my wife is seriously looking at an X3. Drving one of those on the off-road course would be a way better test drive than 10 miles on the interstate at my local dealer.

thanks,

jeeter


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Jeeter said:


> I just turned in my ED M3 convertible with exactly 1201 miles. Hopefully this will have triggered the service indicator. It would be awesome to not have to stop enroute or arrange a day after I get it home.
> 
> Also, I want to use a windscreen on my drive home from SC. Can I get one there or can I buy one and have it shipped down? I suppose I could bring it with me on the plane but it is pretty big to carry on.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeeter,

You're mileage should have triggered the service due light in which they will perform that service when it arrives if it is not taken care of at the port.

In regards to the windscreen, unfortunately we don't have enough room to store items here for customers that want to send them prior to delivery. You'll need to either order it through the local dealer to pick up before or after delivery, or contact the Greenville Marriott to see if you could send there to be held.

The off road course will be done in X5's as we currently only have a limited number of X3's available to use.

Look forward to seeing you soon!


----------

